# Euro Alarm for '03 Convertible



## Bill Daughtrey (Jan 21, 2003)

Just got back from European Delivery on '03 330cic. It's is on the boat. With help from the boards, I went ahead and picked up the Euro Alarm while at a local dealer in Munich. The Euro Alarm for the Vert has two motion sensors inside the cabin (U.S. Version do not). It came with cable implying to me that the car may not be prewired for this alarm. Anyone done this installation and know if car is prewired? or have any DIY links or information for the convertible installation. Thanks.


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Bill, Welcome to the Board and congrats on your new car.

There was a long thread about OEM alarm and DIY here

Also use the search, there are lots of threads about it.


----------



## Bill Daughtrey (Jan 21, 2003)

Alex,
Very helpful link. This answers my questions and relieves my concerns. The kit in the referenced link is the same as I have purchased. Just need the car and I'm ready to get started. Great board and many thanks.


----------



## jrubens (Aug 14, 2002)

Which dealer did you go to? How much did they charge for the unit?

Thanks


----------



## Bill Daughtrey (Jan 21, 2003)

I telephoned and after talking to someone in parts followed-up with a fax. I did not have to prepay. The kit was there when I walked in on Saturday morning and I was able to pay for it with a Visa card. Call ahead a few days as they may have to order it.

The price was Euro 341.71 including the trim piece equating to about $US360.

Dealer was:
BMW Group Niederlassung Munchen
Frankfurter Ring 35
80807 Munchen
Telephone:
+49 89 3535 10 (main)
+49 89 3535 1109 (pricing on parts)
+49 89 3535 1442 (fax for parts department)


----------



## Canuck BMW (Aug 9, 2002)

*Glad you found the info!!*

Bill, have fun with your Cabrio. I was one of the posters in that thread that Alex referenced. 
Now, if only I can get the motion sensor for my Z4! (not yet available)


----------



## loubct (Sep 20, 2002)

*Convertible Alarm*

Bill thanks for the info. I will be in Munich in early May to pick up a 330 CIC. I have been researching this particular alarm. I will call them next month and make sure they have it. Other than the alarm isn't there a trim kit that you need to specify color?


----------



## Canuck BMW (Aug 9, 2002)

loubct...Check the thread that Alex referenced. I have the part numbers, CDN prices and photos shown.


----------



## Bill Daughtrey (Jan 21, 2003)

Loubct, yes, you need the trim kit. A picture of it is shown in the link ... it covers the motion sensor at the end of the console toward the back seat. I would check with the Munich dealer by telephone about the part number of the trim kit. It needs to match your interior. I got a gray piece and the part number was different than in the link. The gray trim kit is number 51 16 7 024 828...I'm looking at it now. When you call, just double-check the color of your interior with the parts representative to make sure you get the correct color. I had talked with Christian Balz ... helpful guy. 

Rick, thanks for taking the time to submit the post with pictures. Lots of good information. I thought long about the Z4 but needed the back seat.


----------



## loubct (Sep 20, 2002)

*Euro Cabrio Alarm*

Did anyone inquire about having the alarm installed at the dealership. Is it possible? How much for the install? I will be picking up the car stateside at a dealer out of state, It would be more convenient to have them just activate the alarm. Otherwise I could probably do it myself but am left trying to find a local dealer do the activation. I'm sure since I didn't purchase it from them they will nail me on the activation fee.

I should be out of the Delivery Center by about 1:00 pm. Should have enough time to stop by the dealership and have them do the install if this is an option.


----------



## Bill Daughtrey (Jan 21, 2003)

I asked about installation from the dealer in Munich. I did not keep the quote but I recall it was in range of $US250 - 300 equivalent and price was the reason I did not go forward with installation at the Munich dealer. However, I had been reading the installs for the sedan and coupe, which are much simplier and seem to take 30 - 60 minutes. In Rick's link, the install on the convertible, took him 2 1/2 hours and some bashed knuckles. I understand that installation can be done in Munich and then list it on the bill of lading and everything is ok. I would suggest that when you call and follow-up by email that you ask for a quote on the installation. Decisons, Decisons! Good luck.


----------



## loubct (Sep 20, 2002)

*Convertible Alarm*

I will give Munich a call next week. Will let everyone know what the labor charge for the the installl is. I will also check with the dealer that I have purchased the vehicle. I'll see what they can do it for. I guess I could always mail the alarm to the stateside dealer when I get back and have them install/activate before I pick it up. .

I'm sure that I could do the install. Just not to exicted about removing console and making cuts into carpeting on a car that costs so much.


----------



## RKT BMR (Sep 7, 2002)

Bill Daughtrey said:


> *However, I had been reading the installs for the sedan and coupe, which are much simplier and seem to take 30 - 60 minutes. In Rick's link, the install on the convertible, took him 2 1/2 hours and some bashed knuckles.*


For the record, that wasn't Rick, that was me (Dave).

As I said in that post over in the other thread, the toughest thing I encountered was fishing out the wiring for the two motion sensors.

I would note that I'm a bit more of a DIYer than most owners, perhaps even most of the DIYers. So, my peceptions as to how "easy" it is may not be the best measure. After installing a supercharger, sway bars, new exhaust system, etc., the alarm seemed rather basic.

However, it does require use of a dremel tool to cut out the back of the center console, and removal and replacement of the ventilation cowling at the back of the engine compartment; while that's off, there's a certain amount of near-blind work in a very tight, awkward space. Putting the cowling back is a bit of a pain.

I say all this just to provide a bit of balance for my other comments. I still think it was one of the easiest mods I've done, and many other people have installed the alarm themselves. However, if you've *never* done anything to a car, it will be a challenge.


----------



## Bill Daughtrey (Jan 21, 2003)

Sorry Dave ... need to credit you for your previous write-up, which was very good as well as your above calibration of the level of difficuty. With respect to your comments about the cowling, the previous posts with pictures seems to provide a good guide but perhaps it may be more difficult than it appears in the pictures. Anyway, I'm going to give it a whirl ... at least I'm qualified on the Dremel. It will be a few weeks before the car arrives and I'll report back on level of success. Thanks.


----------



## RKT BMR (Sep 7, 2002)

Bill Daughtrey said:


> *Sorry Dave ... need to credit you for your previous write-up, which was very good as well as your above calibration of the level of difficuty. With respect to your comments about the cowling, the previous posts with pictures seems to provide a good guide but perhaps it may be more difficult than it appears in the pictures. Anyway, I'm going to give it a whirl ... at least I'm qualified on the Dremel. It will be a few weeks before the car arrives and I'll report back on level of success. Thanks. *


No apology necessary -- just didn't want Rick (whoever that is) getting questions out of the blue and wondering what it was all about.

As for doing the install yourself, go for it! You *will* accomplish it, and have that extra sense of pride every time you drive your car. It may even inspire you to try some more ambitious projects. Want to point out again, however, that getting that cowling back in place, seated properly, is a biotch. So, hang with it until you get it right. It would be nice if it was mounted simply with just some screws, but unfortunately after removing the torx screws and one or two twist connectors, the dang thing must be wrestled and slid out of some guide flanges, and getting it slid back in and seated properly is 2x as difficult. The whole thing would be cake if you just pulled the motor first. 

It's a good experience, though... If you ever need to replace the blower fan, you'll know what you need to to get at it 

Heck, I'm enough of a DIY nut to encourage people to do all matter of disassembly of their motor to mod or fix it.

In some ways, I'm very dangerous


----------



## highbeam (Sep 30, 2002)

Just received my euro alarm kit (65 60 0 021 150) for the convertible mail order, together with the trim piece. Unfortunately, the instructions are all in German only.

Dave or Rick, do you by any chance have an English-language version of the instructions?

Thanks -
Rob


----------



## highbeam (Sep 30, 2002)

Incidentally, the part numbers for the trim piece colors given in the link at the top of this thread are not right. For example, the correct part number for Sand is:

51 16 7 024 829.

Incidentally, someone had asked for the part numbers of the SDR sensors. The numbers shown on my sensors are :

65.75 - 4 107 917 (front)

and

65.75 - 4 107 919 (rear)

Whether these can be purchased separately, I don't know.


----------



## Canuck BMW (Aug 9, 2002)

Sorry highbeam, I don't have the instructions at all. My alarm was installed as part of my purchase, last September. Some folks here have the new CD with installation instructions, so they may be able to supply the English version. Try a PM to Rod Stygar...I think he has the CD (?).

I don't know if the SDR sensors can be purchased separately in Canada...I asked last year, and there was no part number shown separately in the Canadian system....maybe things have changed, especially now that you've posted the Part Numbers.

I never posted a Part Number for the Sand Trim Piece, as it wasn't shown in the system last year (black, grey and beige only)....must be new (?). BMW changes Part Numbers regularly in their system.


----------



## highbeam (Sep 30, 2002)

Thanks for the reply. I'll send Ron a pm.

Incidentally, I meant beige, not sand. I believe the part number you gave in your first post was 51167024828 for beige. The correct one is similar, but ends in 9 rather than 8.


----------



## Bill Daughtrey (Jan 21, 2003)

Highbeam,
I've got the instructions in English. Send me an email and I'll scan and return them to you. I don't have them here today but can do this next week.
BD


----------



## Bill Daughtrey (Jan 21, 2003)

Fantastic improvements with the new docs ... very easy to follow. Since I have not used my template, I'll scan it and try my luck at posting. Guys ... many thanks.


----------



## Bill Daughtrey (Jan 21, 2003)

Upon further review, I found the part number for the template used to make the cutout for the rear motion sensor (covers the back seat area). If others will be ordering just the motion sensors rather than the whole retrofit kit, just make sure to order the template: 
Part Number 0021299 STENCIL.


----------



## jrubens (Aug 14, 2002)

I asked my dealer to check with the German dealer regarding purchase price and installation price for the cic alarm and aux input jack:

Kosten für Alarmanlage
656 000211 50 Alarm 330,-- Euro
> 511 670248 28 Zierleiste, oder 11,72 Euro
> 511 670248 29 Zierleiste 11,72 Euro
Einbau 696,-- Euro

Kosten für Aux. Connecton
65 120 153 503 Aux 48,50 Euro
Einbau 280,-- Euro


----------



## highbeam (Sep 30, 2002)

Ouch! That comes to $1137. US for alarm + install. 

One would be better off just to buy the alarm + trim (whose prices are not unreasonable), and do (or have done) the install back in the states.


----------



## RKT BMR (Sep 7, 2002)

Bill Daughtrey said:


> *Upon further review, I found the part number for the template used to make the cutout for the rear motion sensor (covers the back seat area). If others will be ordering just the motion sensors rather than the whole retrofit kit, just make sure to order the template:
> Part Number 0021299 STENCIL. *


Did this come off the template itself? It's an oddball P/N, not having the usual number of digits. Can't find it in the ETK.


----------



## Bill Daughtrey (Jan 21, 2003)

This number 0021299 came off the Part List for Alarm System Retrofit Kit 6560 0 021 150. However, the number actually on the bottom of the template is 01 29 0 021 299. Thanks for checking out and hope this works.


----------



## RKT BMR (Sep 7, 2002)

Bill Daughtrey said:


> *This number 0021299 came off the Part List for Alarm System Retrofit Kit 6560 0 021 150. However, the number actually on the bottom of the template is 01 29 0 021 299. Thanks for checking out and hope this works. *


The ETK still comes up empty with this one, but its from the right group (01 -- literature), so this would be the P/N I'd advise people to use if upgrading a US-spec alarm system to have motion sensors.

As for the two sensors themselves, I've been pondering ordering the current shipping parts and swapping them for the one's I have right now. The current parts are:
Front: 65 75 6 916 087
Rear: 65 75 6 916 089
Highbeam has ...4 107 917 and ...4 107 919, which have been superceded by the current parts, but are still okay according to the ETK. There are 4 earlier versions that were successively superceded that are marked to be not used but replaced by the newer parts. I don't know what I actually have in my car, but I seem to have relatively limited performance/range with the front sensor, and I'm wondering if this may be why they were superceded.

Anywho, if I do go ahead with getting the latest and greatest parts, I'll sell my older ones here on the board.


----------



## Bill Daughtrey (Jan 21, 2003)

This number 0021299 came off the Part List for Alarm System Retrofit Kit 6560 0 021 150. However, the number actually on the bottom of the template is 01 29 0 021 299. Thanks for checking out and hope this works.


----------



## Dincic (Jul 27, 2002)

Can someone confirm the retro kit is the motion sensor add ons, and post installed pics?


----------



## RKT BMR (Sep 7, 2002)

Dincic said:


> *Can someone confirm the retro kit is the motion sensor add ons, and post installed pics? *


Not sure what you mean by "retro kit"...

Assuming you are referring to p/n 65 60 0 021 150, the European alarm retrofit kit for MY00 and previous cabriolets: This kit includes the complete alarm system (siren, tilt sensor, motion sensors, wiring harnesses, fuse assemblies, engine compartment hood switch, mounting hardware).

For MY01 and later, the car is pre-wired, making install *MUCH* easier. In this case, the siren, tilt, and motion sensors must be installed in their mounting locations, and existing connectors plugged in. The alarm then needs to be activate via DIS/MODIC (almst always requiring a dealer visit). In the US, an important part of this step is to make sure the tech activates *both* interior motion sensors, something that their probably not accustomed to in a convertible in the US.


----------



## Dincic (Jul 27, 2002)

I'm looking to add the motion sensors to my alarm. Can I just add 65 75 6 916 087, and 089 as well as trim pieces?


----------



## highbeam (Sep 30, 2002)

Should work, but don't forget the cut-out template for the rear sensor (01 29 0 021 299) and note RKT BMR's caution about having to have your dealer reprogram the alarm to recognize BOTH new sensors.

Here's another question. If you look at the snap-in tabs at the bottom of the trim piece, it's not obvious how the trim piece can be cleanly removed (for example, to replace the rear sensor) once it's snapped in. Do you have any sense of this, Dave? Perhaps just pushing the tip of a screwdriver between the trim piece and the back of the console would be enough to release the tab.


----------



## RKT BMR (Sep 7, 2002)

Dincic said:


> *I'm looking to add the motion sensors to my alarm. Can I just add 65 75 6 916 087, and 089 as well as trim pieces? *


Yes -- that's the delta (minus the wiring harnesses, fuses and fuse blocks, and hood switch, none of which are needed if you already have a US spec alarm installed) between the US alarm and a Euro alarm.

You will also require activation of the SDR sensors with a MODIC. IT is extremely unlikely they were activated when your US spec alarm was activated -- they are not enabled by default.


----------



## RKT BMR (Sep 7, 2002)

highbeam said:


> *Here's another question. If you look at the snap-in tabs at the bottom of the trim piece, it's not obvious how the trim piece can be cleanly removed (for example, to replace the rear sensor) once it's snapped in. Do you have any sense of this, Dave? Perhaps just pushing the tip of a screwdriver between the trim piece and the back of the console would be enough to release the tab. *


:dunno:

I'm not groking what you're referring to. I didn't have to do anything with any snap-in tabs on the trimpiece.

IIRC, the trimpiece just slides on and off with those little retaining tabs, if the cut-out was done well according to the template. Now, the trimpiece has some locking tabs that snap the *sensor* in, and would probably require some manipulation with a tool to release the sensor... Is that what you're referring to?

In any case, I'll have an answer someday in the not too distant future, as I plan to replace the sensors I got with the kit with the most current versions -- mainly to see if I get better range out of them. The range on my front sensor really sucks (about 12-18" radius).


----------



## Dincic (Jul 27, 2002)

Any installed pics?


----------



## highbeam (Sep 30, 2002)

OK, just completed 3/4 of the job - everything but the siren installation under the hood.

I found that the instructions that come with the kit (65 60 0 021 150) (thanks, Bill for the English version) are overkill in some respects (covering wiring harness installation, which is now irrelevant since newer models are pre-wired), but not sufficiently detailed in other respects.

Following are some notes that may be helpful to others. I'll cover the tilt-sensor installation in the trunk for now. Will later write up notes relevant to installing the motion sensors if there is demand.

The tilt-sensor installation is actually the easiest part. Here's what you need to do:

(1) Remove the trunk floor panel (carefully lifting it out), thereby exposing the jack, etc.

(2) Remove the plastic battery cover at the right side of the trunk. To do so, loosen and remove the two black plastic "bolts" that retain the tabs sticking out from the bottom of the cover. A coin will suffice for this -- only one turn is required. Set the bolts aside, and remove the plastic cover, which will expose the battery - and more importantly, will allow for pulling out the trim per step (5) below.

(3) Pull out the little green end cap of the cord that opens the fuel hatch in an emergency. The cord cap is located on the trim above the battery. The cap actually consists of two green plastic pieces that you can pry apart. Having done so, you can push the cord (attached to one of the two pieces) back through the hole in the trim. Set the other piece safely aside.

(4) You are almost ready to partially pull out the trim panel. Before you can do so, however, you must remove a gray plastic button (actually a pin) that helps to retain the trim. Remove the pin and the anchor in which it friction-fits by GENTLY prying the button out with a screwdriver. Set the pin and the anchor aside.

(5) You can now partially pull out the trim panel itself. The trick is to GENTLY pull out only enough to expose the two threaded bolt holes in the chassis to which the tilt-sensor is bolted. Work from the edge of the trim closest to the trunk opening. You'll need to push it in slightly to unhook the bottom edge. Be careful not to tear or crease it! Don't force it -- if it doesn't want to give, look to see what is holding it up.

(6) Look for the cable terminating in the 6-pin electrical connector that plugs into the tilt-sensor. You should have no trouble finding it. You may need to remove the connector end from a protective sleeve. Plug it into the sensor.

(7) Mount the sensor bracket to the chassis using two of the 6mm hex-head bolts included in the kit. Note that the sensor sits horizontally above the bracket. Be careful not to drop the bolts as you are threading them into the holes, as they will inevitably fall into the unreachable spaces behind the battery, never to be seen again.

(8) Put everything back together, being careful to properly seat the edges of the trim.

That's it. Will describe my experience mounting the front & rear sensors when I get a chance. These were much more challenging and time consuming, but as RKT BMR points out, still quite doable for an amateur. (RKT BMR - please feel free to add or correct)


----------



## zeke (Feb 3, 2003)

Highbeam-

Im going to be attempting this one next week. Just wanted to let you know that there is demand for any notes you might make on installing the motion sensors.

Thanks


----------



## RKT BMR (Sep 7, 2002)

highbeam said:


> *(RKT BMR - please feel free to add or correct) *


I couldn't improve on your description... Nice work! :thumbup:

I take it you found both connectors for the motion sensors... How much trouble was that front one?


----------



## highbeam (Sep 30, 2002)

Actually, I guess I lucked out (either that or plugged in the wrong connector!) on the front one - when I removed the console, the connector was just there. However, it was quite a chore to maneuver the front sensor in place. Did you also find that to be the case?

I'm almost finished writing up notes for the installation of the two sensors, and will post them tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## highbeam (Sep 30, 2002)

OK, gang, have attached a .zip file with my mini-treatise on installing the motion sensors for the Euro version of the E46 convertible alarm. The .zip also contains some supporting .pdf files thanks to RKT BMR.

Comments welcome - :bigpimp:


----------

